

Ask HN: How can I drive more users to my survey site? - smoyle

I have a project site where I am gathering information on who people think is the smartest person by reputation. My current bounce rate is pretty high. Any thoughts? Its at http://www.thesmartestpersonproject.com/. Any help is much appreciated!
======
SabrinaDent
You need to radically re-pitch this. What is the benefit to me? Why would I
take the time to do this and why would I give you my email address?

You need to make this about me, not you. "Nominate the smartest person _you_
know and help us find the web's smartest person!"

~~~
smoyle
Makes sense - thanks for the insight!

------
djloche
I think having a 'give us your email address' as the first step may be turning
people away. If you allowed authentication through twitter, facebook or
linkedin, people may be more inclined to participate.

~~~
smoyle
Ooh - that is a great thought. I was wondering if that could be a part of it.
Anything else?

~~~
jdee
I rolled up to the site and my thought process was 'theres not enough
information here as to what this site does, so im not prepared to enter my
email address'

~~~
smoyle
That is really good insight. Ill move some of the information from my "about"
page to the front.

------
ColinWright
Clickable: <http://www.thesmartestpersonproject.com>

